# Yorks Ne vs Nw 21st june



## vig (Mar 23, 2009)

Please only vote if there is a "chance" that you might be attending

So Golf Â£22.50.
Golf bith coffee & butty is Â£25.60
Golf with Carvery (recommended) is Â£28.35
Golf with coffee, butty & carvery is Â£31.45

Let's get the numbers and choice confirmed before we go for format and prizes.  Pro has already said that he can do nearest the pin etc on the par 3's


----------



## tonecapone (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Vig is this at mid yorkshire.


----------



## mono217 (Mar 23, 2009)

Im all in thanks


----------



## Timberbonce (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## evita4 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in too guys. Looking forward to it, it is just after my birthday too.


----------



## teetime72 (Mar 24, 2009)

I`m in.Full monty please.


----------



## tincup (Mar 24, 2009)

im also in for the lot


----------



## toonarmy (Mar 24, 2009)

Unless something comes up, I should be in for the whole 9 yards.


----------



## vig (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry folks.  DOH!!!

Yes it is Mid York GC


----------



## thegogg (Mar 24, 2009)

Mark me down for the full monty!


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 24, 2009)

would like to participate and the full monty please.Bill


----------



## gjbike (Mar 25, 2009)

Count me in as well, full monty again


----------



## HartleyHare (Mar 25, 2009)

i'm in Vig, the lot please..


----------



## KeefG (Mar 25, 2009)

and me........


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 25, 2009)

And me vig


----------



## vig (Mar 26, 2009)

Robo is in.  I played 18 with him today.  Very enjoyable few hours.


----------



## Robo (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheers Vig,would be nice to play with 
out that wind .Thanks for the game mate.


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm in for the full monty vig


----------



## vig (Apr 8, 2009)

Been laid up for a week.

I will be sending PM's to all in next couple of days for contact details and to seek out a fiver deposit.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 9, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## vig (Apr 12, 2009)

I have sent PM's to all who have expressed an interest, with the exception of Robo (already have deposit), Tincup (will speak to him on his return from jollies), GJbike & Tony N (already got details)

We have 22 at the moment.
If any newbies want to put their name forward, it's not too late.   I have a little flexibility around numbers.
Please PM me if interested.
Also, if I have missed you or you haven't received PM, again, contact me.

If you have your name down for Mottram, I can get deposit from you there.


----------



## vig (Apr 15, 2009)

Had 13 responses so far.  Thanks guys.

If you haven't already responded can you try and do it as soon as possible.

Again if anyone else wants to put their names forward, please feel free to contact me.  Don't worry about H/C's or having not previously met anyone.  We have all been there.

Looking back at the early listing
Alchemy
23rdman
RGDave
all expressed an interest but were un-confirmed on KeefG's original post.  If you want in, send PM.


----------

